# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Whats the best way to diet while on a Dbol/ Test cycle?

## SV310

Question on dbol and test e cycle!! First timer.
Trying to get some advice on how to diet while on dbol and test e.. Ive done other cycles, but none for bulking, so i kept a clean diet thru them. Clean meaning healthy, high protein high carbs. Just wanted to know if my diet while on dbol should be any different. Stats: 5"9/ 170 lbs/ 25/ under 12%bf. this will be my fourth cycle, before my first i weighed 140lbs. Thanks.

----------


## Back In Black

3 cycles and only 170lbs isn't great mate. You could have achieved that naturally really.

How did you decide how to diet on your other cycles? Are you bulking or cutting?(please don't say both)

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Question on dbol and test e cycle!! First timer.
> *Trying to get some advice on how to diet while on dbol and test e..* Ive done other cycles, but none for bulking, so i kept a clean diet thru them. *Clean meaning healthy, high protein high carbs.* Just wanted to know if my diet while on dbol should be any different. Stats: 5"9/ 170 lbs/ 25/ under 12%bf. this will be my fourth cycle, before my first i weighed 140lbs. Thanks.


It hardly matters what compounds you are using regarding what your diet should look like. We all know that testosterone , whether exogenous or endogenous is largely responsible for protein synthesis, meaning test builds muscle and helps to maintain it, hence increasing your daily protein consumption while cycling is a practice that delivers results. Frankly, this is about it regarding a direct correlation between AAS and nutrition. 

Clean diet doesn't necessarily mean a combination of high protein and high carbs. As a matter of fact, of all 3 macros, healthiest source of nutrition refers to healthy fats. 

You should have sorted out nutrition before running 3 cycles in your early 20's...

----------


## SV310

Lol no i wasnt trying to do both.. My intensions were to bulk, my metabolism has always been much too fast for me to put on anything past 10 lbs.. That and i wasnt as dedicated. My gains in total were alot more than 30 lbs.. After dropping water weight and minor gain loss 30 lbs of lean muscle is what i kept.. My diet consisted of high protein foods like chicken, beef, eggs and healthy carbs.. Plus protein shakes. After my last cycle i tried to lean out wich i was able to achieve very easily but its not the look i want.

----------


## Back In Black

Then I suggest you read the lean bulking sticky at the top of the page and list a diet based on that.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

OP, didn't my response to your post get your attention at all?  :Frown: 

You say you are an ecto and it is very hard for you to gain weight naturally, and also maintaining cycle gains. 

There are 3 macro nutrients: CHO, PRO and FAT. One gr of FAT has the highest amount of calories in comparison to both CHO and PRO. Not to mention 500 cal intake from EVOO is an easier task compared to same amount of calorie intake from any source of animal protein per se, meaning people with extremely fast metabolic rates and smaller stomachs should put their money on fats too.

Healthy FATS such as EVOO, nuts, fish oil, seeds and butter from grass-fed cows as well as various saturated FAT sources present in foods such as egg yolks, milk as well as dairy products and red meat also possess anabolic qualities. 

If so, why do you keep stressing that you have clean healthy diet that consists of PRO and CHO? Where is the freakin' fat, dude?

----------


## SV310

> OP, didn't my response to your post get your attention at all? 
> 
> You say you are an ecto and it is very hard for you to gain weight naturally, and also maintaining cycle gains. 
> 
> There are 3 macro nutrients: CHO, PRO and FAT. One gr of FAT has the highest amount of calories in comparison to both CHO and PRO. Not to mention 500 cal intake from EVOO is an easier task compared to same amount of calorie intake from any source of animal protein per se, meaning people with extremely fast metabolic rates and smaller stomachs should put their money on fats too.
> 
> Healthy FATS such as EVOO, nuts, fish oil, seeds and butter from grass-fed cows as well as various saturated FAT sources present in foods such as egg yolks, milk as well as dairy products and red meat also possess anabolic qualities. 
> 
> If so, why do you keep stressing that you have clean healthy diet that consists of PRO and CHO? Where is the freakin' fat, dude?


Yea it got my attention it was just alot of reading and i didnt read it all lol. But i see what ur saying. I guess what i meant by clean diet i meant staying away from junk foo and yes i did stay away from alot of saturated fats. Im not too informed on dieting i always got my advice off a friend who cycles as well.. He was my size at one point n its hitting around 210 now of solid muscle that is y i trusted his advice.

----------


## SV310

Thanks brotha good info tho

----------


## SV310

> It hardly matters what compounds you are using regarding what your diet should look like. We all know that testosterone , whether exogenous or endogenous is largely responsible for protein synthesis, meaning test builds muscle and helps to maintain it, hence increasing your daily protein consumption while cycling is a practice that delivers results. Frankly, this is about it regarding a direct correlation between AAS and nutrition. 
> 
> Clean diet doesn't necessarily mean a combination of high protein and high carbs. As a matter of fact, of all 3 macros, healthiest source of nutrition refers to healthy fats. 
> 
> You should have sorted out nutrition before running 3 cycles in your early 20's...


Ok i gotcha on the healthy fats.. I never took healthy fats into consideration.. My understanding was eat my greens, have my protein and carbs and build solid muscle. Which i thought worked pretty well for me but now i feel it could have gone better. My question with my diet and taking dbol pretty much narrows down to whether i should consum alot of unhealthy fat also.. And what do u mean by EVOO?

----------


## Turkish Juicer

EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil

You really need to educate yourself about nutrition.

You can't always cycle but you always have to eat, and nutrition alone is 80% of the bodybuilding lifestyle.

----------

